# Hi all, newbie to this site :)



## judy.will (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope this isn't too long winded. Our rescue Springer Spaniel (Barney) who is 12, was diagnosed with anal gland cancer 4 weeks ago, he also has a secondary in the lung. He has been canny for a couple of weeks but is struggling to pass anything. We saw the vet last night who said the anal muscles may have collapsed which is why he's struggling so much. He gave him a strong pain killer to try and ease things. Unfortunately he reacted badly to it panting , drooling and refusing to get up so we ended the evening at the emergency vet hospital. His breathing is much improved today but he wont eat or drink. Any advice would be great.
Judy


----------

